# [SOLVED] Windows 7 Update error 80070002



## Mattman86 (Sep 12, 2008)

A few things to get away before I start this post:


I have read the sticky post by Geekgirl and I know I might not get an answer.
Yes, I know that Windows 7 is a beta. So don't give a bunch of flak about it being a beta and there are bugs.

So I had a friend install Windows 7 on my laptop and dual boot it. It worked perfect until about a week ago when I tried to update. Now, every time I try to update, I get a 80070002 error. 

I asked my friend if he knew what was up with it and he said he had intalled the Windows 7 watermark patch and Timernuke. 

I found and followed instructions to remove both of those and then followed the instructions on TechNet to fix the error on Vista.

The problem still exists. I am mainly just posting this to see if anybody else has this problem and would like to work together to find the solution.

Thank you.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Update error 80070002*

hi mate not sure if this is any good to you but that has been an issue with vista maybe one of the solutions or attemps may be useful although you would need to search the forum


----------



## Mattman86 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Update error 80070002*

I tried a couple of the solutions for Vista and nothing worked... Does 7 have a repair feature that will make it like new but keep all my files and stuff?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Update error 80070002*

yeah try here for info http://blog.taragana.com/index.php/archive/how-to-do-a-repair-install-to-fix-windows-7/ hope it works ok


----------



## Mattman86 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Update error 80070002*

Are we sure that this will not erase my user files?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Update error 80070002*

hey ok look through for more info http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=how+to+do+a++repair+on+windows+7&meta=


----------

